# Looking for a club North Georgia



## deerkiller (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking for a club to join in North Georgia. Must have plenty of turkeys. If you got a club and need a member PM me the info.

Kevin


----------



## Klondike (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking for the same.

Anyone have thoughts on Silver Creek or Cobbs Legion?

Turkey / Deer focused but Coyote and Pigs a plus


----------



## mtstephens18 (Apr 29, 2012)

same here


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 2, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (May 25, 2012)

PM me if you are still looking and I will send you my number. I have 250 acres in Bartow County on the Cherokee County line bordering Allatoona WMA. I have a couple of spots open as of right now. Deer, bear, turkey, and small game.


----------

